# Slow swing(?) on SC252



## TreeSwede (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, I bought a Vermeer SC252 this spring and haven't used it a lot yet, maybe 15 stumps all together. 
Last time I used it seemed that the swing(?) from one side to the other was kind of slow, I'm not sure though since it was some time before that I last grinded with it. If anyone can measure the time it takes from one side to the other with full throttle and no grinding I would be very thankful.
/Johan


----------



## WolverineMarine (Dec 30, 2016)

I had a Rayco 1625 super jr that had a valve you could control your swing speed with, check for that and how long ago was your hydraulic filter changed? Those are my best suggestions without knowing that specific machine.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 2, 2017)

Is everything slow or just the swing? Make sure the pump belt is tight and not slipping. Does it have auto sweep? (better known as auto sleep!)


----------



## TreeSwede (Jan 4, 2017)

The hydraulic filter and oil are changed recently and the belts are ok I think. It has a speedadjuster but that is set on max.
It is an autosweep model but I guess that only affect the swing when grinding? 
I will try with that feature unplugged next time though. It seems to me that it is the side to side movement that has slowed down, but I'm not sure and that is why some "lap times" from other 252's would be of interest.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 4, 2017)

Make sure the speed adjuster - which is an adjustable oriface - is definitely turned all the way in. Sometimes if these have not been moved in a while they will freeze in place - I would suggest turning it all the way out and then back in to make sure it is turning - make sure the little T knob isn't just turning on the shaft.

On the belts - the pump is on its own belt - make sure that one is not slipping. 

And get that autosweep out of the system.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 6, 2017)

How cold was it when slow?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks like you already covered this but I have the same machine and it was also sweeping slowly. The hydraulic filter had loosened and it was weeping oil and the oil got low. Tightened the filter and added more oil and it is good. The Autosweep feature was bypassed years ago before I got the machine.

What oil did you put in when you changed it. If it is too thick of viscosity it will cause this problem.


----------



## TreeSwede (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advices!
The oil is Q8 46, and last time I was grinding the temperature was maybe 41°F, at least not below 32. But I will check the level of the oil next time I use it!


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 11, 2017)

TreeSwede said:


> Thanks for the advices!
> The oil is Q8 46, and last time I was grinding the temperature was maybe 41°F, at least not below 32. But I will check the level of the oil next time I use it!


41 is pretty cold ,,mine would be slow till it warms up good.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 11, 2017)

That is the proper weight oil. So that is good.


----------



## TreeSwede (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, wouldn't "worry" if it was just for the first 10 minutes when it's cold outside, but it doesn't change.
Will probably start it up this weekend, check the oil level, clock some times and put them here to see if someone reacts.
Maybe everything is just ok, and it's me looking for an excuse to go bigger ☺


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 26, 2017)

TreeSwede said:


> Yes, wouldn't "worry" if it was just for the first 10 minutes when it's cold outside, but it doesn't change.
> Will probably start it up this weekend, check the oil level, clock some times and put them here to see if someone reacts.
> Maybe everything is just ok, and it's me looking for an excuse to go bigger ☺


Do the pump pulley upgrade. Its like $25 ,and really makes a difference. I keep my swing speed turned all the way down and its plenty fast,.and ground speed really improved.


----------



## TreeSwede (May 29, 2018)

Still slow, between 10 to 11 seconds from one side to the other with full throttle and cutterwheel engaged but not grinding.


----------



## TreeSwede (May 29, 2018)

Guess I should have listened more to the AutoSleepPeople, after some calls to Vermeer it seems to be some kind of resistancesensor(?) that is dead, but with AutoSweep disengaged it sweeps from one side to the other in about 4 seconds.
So problem solved at the moment, looking forward to do some grinding at the end of the week!


----------

